# Soil type and fertilization



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I would like to discuss how soil type changes the way you fertilize. As far as I read sandy soil passes the nutrients through it much faster the say a clay soil. So if this is true would using a spoon feeding method be more benifical than a more traditional say 4 times a year. 
Also does the CEC play a role in this. Does having more organic matter hold onto nutrients better. I could see this helping with organic ferts with having more microbial activity.
I would be curious to here some of your thoughts on this topic.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Spoon feeding is more beneficial. It just takes more time.

High CEC will hold to nutrients longer, but not forever.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> Spoon feeding is more beneficial. It just takes more time.
> 
> High CEC will hold to nutrients longer, but not forever.


Thanks gman this was my thinking and its what I've been doing this year with good results. I have a calendar that I write all my apps on, when I mow etc. This way I stay on track.


----------

